# Bookcase Lamps



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Dude... idunno.... I LIKE them black with the white globes!

Nice work!

(....now to go steal your idea....)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Those are really sharp dtsman. They look great painted black. I'm looking forward to seeing the one's you stain.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm with DM and gma on this one...they look really good! I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

dtsman said:


> Never built a lamp before and wanted to do something different.


I know what you mean there too! Did you see the lamps I made in my 'creations' thread? http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/some-dangermouse-creations-projects-26271/

I hate the 'standard' cloth-shaded lamps you buy....
Some of those things are just truly ugly and worthless.
In fact, they have an "ugly lamp" contest here at the fairgrounds every year!

DM


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When will the non-painted ones be done? Looking forward to pics!

DM


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow such a good idea.. looks great.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments. 
Stained version is no time soon. When the sun starts staying up longer so will I. Plus when I do an upscale-stained version, I want to use bigger and prettier globes, or anything other than standard lamp shades. Been thinking about an inverted mini chandelier design that utilizes three canleabra style light bulbs. Still brainstorming.

Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool! Keep us posted!

DM


----------

